# Question For Roy



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello Roy,

Do you know if a dial and hands from a Vostok 2414A movement will fit a 2416B movement?

Thank you.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What are you making?

One of these?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not 100% sure but I think they will fit.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they do fit, as can be seen by the many bastardizations that can be found on ebay...


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Excellent. I feel a project coming on









Thanks for the replies.


----------

